
Alphabet Should Pay No More Than $1.1B for Twitter - shin_lao
http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2016/06/29/alphabet-should-pay-no-more-than-1-1-billion-for-twitter/
======
orionblastar
Twitter has a business plan that doesn't work. That has to be addressed if
anyone has to buy out Twitter. This was but one reason why I went back to a
university to earn a Business Management degree. Learn how to make business
plans that work, and combine it with my technical skills.

Alphabet already has Google Plus as their social network, if Alphabet bought
Twitter would they run two different social networks or combine them together?

~~~
nikolay
The only value I see in Twitter is identity. I don't use Google Plus because
it's not my identity. If they buy Twitter, import all my tweets as Google Plus
posts, keep my identity and not the useless Google Plus username, make my
tweet URLs redirect to Google Plus, then I will gladly start using Google Plus
at last! Right now, I'm not using either, because Twitter is useless in 2016,
and Google Plus is not my identity. If they merge, then I'll gladly start
using Google Plus with my @identity as +identity has lost.

